# apple genius tools



## GENERATI0N (Feb 24, 2009)

What kind of software do they use to diag a computer?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

They use a variety of in-house software, none that you'll find on the internet. Most of their tools have been replicated in other software products or simply interface into System_Profiler.app. For example, they have a battery analysis application that simply looks at the data in _Battery_ portion the the System_Profiler.app. If there is a particular part you want to test, try one of Micromat's TechTool's apps, and if you purchased an extended AppleCare warranty, you already have TechTools Deluxe.


----------



## chinorlit (Mar 11, 2009)

Customer accessible diagnostic tools can be found at http://www.info.apple.com/discimages/

cheers


----------

